

Ask HN: Review my startup's product (http://builda.me) - outworlder

Our startup (www.guildahq.com) [1] has been developing a new product for a few months now. It's called Builda and is a cloud-based Continuous Integration service.<p>Nowadays it is easy to find cloud-based services for backups, version control, bug tracking, bug reporting, deployment... pretty much everything, really. But we couldn't find many for continuous integration [2], at least one that we liked. Since the majority of people we've spoken to recognized the usefulness of a CI server, but found the idea of configuring and maintaining one to be a chore, we believe there's demand for it. Not to mention the fact that we wanted one ourselves!<p>The basic idea is that you push your changes to your repository and your commit hook pushes them to us. We'll then run your build, store any generated artifacts for later retrieval and notify you of the build once it is done (Campfire is nice for that, by the way). Kinda like Heroku, really.<p>Right now we are dogfooding, with both Builda and other client's projects(we are bootstrapped) [3].We appear to be on-track to launching our MVP in a couple of months but, before that, we'd like to get some feedback from Hacker News.<p>For instance, are we in the right track? Are there any must-have features for you that we or current solutions seem to lack? Does your company requires an specific payment method (credit cards ok? Paypal? Mail cheques? etc)? Would you rather have a flat monthly fee or a credits system, pay as you go and so on?<p>Be merciless. We want to do this thing right.<p>TL;DR; We are developing a continuous integration service and we'd like some feedback before the Beta. Check it out here: http://builda.me<p>[1] Useless trivia: Guilda means "Guild" in portuguese.
[2] Some people have tried this before. Some appear to be going strong, others have folded.
[3] We are focusing our resources on supporting Ruby projects initially (and Git!) but we'll expand the scope when we can.
======
MarcinMieszek
Hi,

This is very similar to the project I am launching just this week for closed
beta: <http://ninjaci.com>

We are ready with Python/Django, MongoDB and Git right now and user will get
full working, deployable environment after signing in. Apart from deploying
the application we are automaing testing the application, measuring code
quality, running unit and functional tests.

With over 5+ years of experience of continuous integration we know all the
best practices and ways to run the projects effectively.

If you are interested in trying ninjaci.com you can leave your email on a site
or write to me at marcin.mieszek@ninjaci.com

Regards,

Marcin Mieszek

------
mszalinski
Seems like Continuous Integration is definitelly catching the momentum, which
I am really glad about, as a practicioner and bold advocate for years
already:) This is a win-win business. Projects are having best quality
possible due to earliest problem detection, with almost no setup required, and
nincjci or builda have happy customers:)

Michal Szalinski ninjaci.com

------
petervandijck
The writing on that page is terrible. (ie. "let your team aware", "you can use
anywhere you need" etc.)

------
iworkforthem
links <http://www.guildahq.com> <http://builda.me>

------
fnando
Nice! Just added my e-mail to the waiting list.

